# Bike Fit



## PT_bikefit (Nov 9, 2010)

I am a Certified bike fitter, avid biker and a Doctor of Physical therapy. I can provide you with a comprehensive evaluation of your body and position on the bike. I spend with a customer an average 2.5 hours and address the issue of foot/pedal interface, seat , knee alignment and trunk position. Issues like pain in the knee, hip, lower back, hot spots on you feet can all be resolved with a good bike fit. I charge a flat fee of $100 including the materials I use. I am flexible and can come within reasonable distance or I can see you in Brooklyn NY or Norwalk CT areas. please call with your questions 718-715-9292 or email: [email protected]
Vladi


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

that's good to know... thinking about getting some issues worked out with my fit for next spring...


----------

